# Assistance à deux PowerBook 15



## Superparati (18 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après deux années à avoir mis de côté deux PowerBook G4   je prends enfin le temps d'exposer les quelques interrogations que j'ai concernant d'une part l'entretien et d'autre part le hardware.  

Commençons par la partie entretien des machines et la fragilité des claviers qui au bout de quelques années de bon et loyaux services fatigues, ou plus exactement s'encrassent d'utilisation en utilisation dans un environnement familial.
Certaines touches deviennent plus dures, leurs courses s'en trouvent bousculées et freinées pour les plus utilisées d'entre elles.
La crasse étant certainement la cause de ce problème. J'aimerai y remédier. Cependant celle-ci étant logée en dessous des touches, la plus évidente des choses à réaliser me direz-vous sera de nettoyer avec attention le clavier en retirant les touches une part une.  
La seule fois où je me suis aventuré dans ce domaine, j'ai malencontreusement casé la fixation de la touche. Depuis de l'eau à coulé sous les ponts et je suis prêt à passer par cette étape. Mais avant de commencer par cela, n'y a t-il pas une autre solution ?
- Le démontage en bon et du forme du clavier en le sortant du top case ne serait-il la meilleure des procédures ?

Dans l'idée de démonter le clavier j'aurai besoin de vos expériences ne l'ayant jamais fait. Je me suis imprégné dernièrement des tuto de ifixit et cela n'a pas l'aire de la tarte  .

Qu'en dites-vous ?
Sortir les touches une par une suffirait ou le grand démontage s'impose ?

Le second PowerBook G4, manifestement, montre également les symptômes d'un clavier encrassé, si je commence l'opération autant le faire sur les deux . Cependant sur le deuxième portable vient se greffer un problème plus dérangeant avec le clavier et cela me permettra de faire la transition vers la partie hardware.

Depuis son achat en 2010, le G4 modèle 5,6 ou A1106, dont l'ancien propriétaire était un fumeur, a 3 touches du clavier HS. Il s'agit des touches z, e et r. Lors de son achat en connaissance de cause, j'ai tenté de résoudre le problème en essayant de localiser la nappe du clavier et éventuellement la sortie de son logement pour l'insérer de nouveau juste après.
Mais le problème ne venait pas de là. J'ai également sortie les deux touches sans amélioration. 
Destiné à être utilisé par ma famille le plutôt possible à l'époque, je me suis résigné à ne pas le réparer préférant la solution du clavier bluetooth. De retour entre mes mains maintenant et définitivement j'aimerai remédier à ce fâcheux dérangement.
La réinitialisation de l'OS n'y fait rien.

Avant de commander un nouveau clavier, rare à ce que je vois, avez-vous des idées à partager ? 
Dois-je définitivement abandonner l'idée de réparer le clavier par deux bricoles où persévérer ?

Ce même portable a également un autre problème lié au système de refroidissement. L'un des deux ventilateurs fait un bruit très étrange à chaque fois qu'il s'active, une petite turbine, bruyant. A mes premières utilisations dessus l'ordinateur se coupait après quelques minutes d'activité importante. J'ai réglé ce problème temporairement par voie logicielle en attendant d'y voir plus clair avec G4FanControl.
Celui-ci me permet de modifier la température de déclenchement des ventilateurs. Il m'a fallu régler sur 38°C d'après le logiciel. Ainsi je n'ai, m'a famille n'a plus eu de coupure même durant de bonnes parties de jeux .






_Capteurs du PowerBook 5,6_​

Période révolue, je compte également corriger ce problème. Et dessus, je ne me suis pas encore décidé ceux sur quoi je devais agir. Ventilateur où malheureusement carte mère ?
De mémoire quelque jour après l'achat du PowerBook, j'ai du remplacer la pâte thermique et nettoyer les ventilateurs.


J'arrive à la fin des problèmes pour ce powerbook 5,6. 

Pour terminer j'exposerai mon problème de trackpad sur l'autre powerbook 5,2 qui fatigue également. Le clic fonctionne très rarement et la course de cette touche est pratiquement inexistante. Mon hypothèse, la crasse à mon grand regret est la seule fautive.
Auriez-vous une solution pour cela dans vos sacs ?

Pour résumer :

*PowerBook 5,2 A1095*

Clavier très crasseux, course de beaucoup de touches limitées et le clique du trackpad est pratiquement inexistant.


*PowerBook 5,6 A1106*

Deux touches du clavier ne répondent plus (le e et le r) et clavier encrassé.
Le système de ventilation fait un bruit très étrange.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2013)

Hello Henri 

Bon, en première analyse, je dirais que "la crasse", je n'y crois guère, où du moins, pas à un endroit dont tu puisse la déloger, vu comme sont fait ces claviers. En effet, contrairement aux claviers des vieux portables d'Apple (ceux qui n'avaient pas des touches plates), ceux des machines, au moins depuis les Wallstreet, sont sertis, donc, très difficiles à ouvrir (sans tout casser), et quasiment impossibles à refermer ensuite, si, par miracle, tu étais parvenu à les ouvrir. 

Démonter les touches est possible (et pas très compliqué), mais ça ne te donnera pas accès à l'endroit où est situé le problème, qui est, si j'en crois mon expérience avec le clavier de mon vieux Duo 230 (qui se démonte complètement, lui), situé au niveau des contacts entre les pistes imprimées sur les deux parties de la matrice.

Cette matrice est composée de deux feuilles de plastique couvertes de pistes imprimées, la feuille du dessis comportant un trou au niveau ce chaque touche. Lorsque tu appuies sur une touche, ça fait descendre un anneau conducteur qui va mettre en contact (via le trou) la piste de la feuille du dessus avec la piste correspondant de la feuille du dessous. En général, c'est à ce niveau que l'encrassement se produit, couvrant les zones de contact des pistes et l'anneau conducteur d'une couche isolante, composée d'un mélange de crasse et d'oxydation. Sur mon Duo, j'ai passé des heures à gratter délicatement les contacts des pistes, puis, à décaper les anneaux de ferrite qui font le contact, avant qu'il ne consente à fonctionner correctement. Malheureusement, comme je te le précisais plus haut, les claviers récents ne sont plus démontables.

Donc, ce que tu as de mieux à faire, c'est à chercher des claviers d'occasion.

Pour le trackpad, je pencherais plus pour un défaut mécanique du microswitch que pour de l'encrassement.

Ah, au fait, le PowerBook 5.2, c'est le A1046, le A1095, c'est le 5.4


----------



## Superparati (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Pascal ,

Merci pour ce résumé .
Pour toi le problème se situe au niveau des contacts entre les pistes imprimées.
C'est une bonne piste, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un problème avec la nappe sinon le problème ne serait pas aussi localisé.

Bon avant de lancer ma sonde à la recherche d'un nouveau clavier je vais tenter de nettoyer au plus près. Mais tu me dis que les claviers sont sertis sur les PowerBook alu également ?

Et oui tu as raison PowerBook 5,4 A1095, je ne peux plus revenir sur mon précédent post ^^.

Quant aux restes, bruit du ventilateur excessif et coupure du portable si ventilateurs pas déclenchés assez tôt afin de contenir à bonne température le proc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2013)

Superparati a dit:


> Quant aux restes, bruit du ventilateur excessif et coupure du portable si ventilateurs pas déclenchés assez tôt afin de contenir à bonne température le proc.




Là, je n'ai pas trop d'idée, tu nous dis avoir bien dépoussiéré le tout (y compris l'espèce de filtre métallique de sortie d'air chaud, juste derrière le ventilo ?), le fait que G4FanControl donne un résultat à 38° fait penser à un problème de sonde de température, parce que 38°, normalement, c'est la température que le G4 devrait avoir à la fin du démarrage de Mac OS X, je ne connais pas la plage normale de fonctionnement du G4 dans un portable (mon Titanium n'a pas de sonde de température renvoyant l'information, elle se contente juste de lancer le ventilo, et j'ai l'impression que c'est du "tout ou rien" sur ce modèle), mais sur mon PowerMac "bi-pro" (1,42Ghz), le ventilo parvient normalement à maintenir les processeurs entre 58 et 59° sans s'emballer. Pendant les plus chaudes journées de l'été dernier, lorsque la grille d'entrée d'air était colmatée par la poussière, il est monté à 61°, mais là, le ventilo s'est emballé, et à réussi à l'empêcher de monter plus haut. Une fois la grille d'entrée nettoyée, c'est revenu à la fourchette 58/59° (il monte à 59, le ventilo accélère un peu, il redescend à 58, le ventilo ralentit, etc.).

Tout ça pour dire que pour ton PowerBook, je pense que la sonde de température renvoie une température sous estimée, soit en raison d'un défaut de calibrage, soit parce que son contact avec le point de contrôle n'est pas bon (sonde décollée ?).


----------



## Superparati (19 Octobre 2013)

Je soulignerai que l'ancien propriétaire avant que je ne l'achète était un bon fumeur.
Nous connaissons tous les dégâts de la fumée et du goudrons sur le matériel informatique. Ton approche est intéressante.
Le dépoussiérage date de deux ans et j'avais je crois sorti les ventilateurs de leur logement.
Je ne pourrai pas affirmer avoir correctement nettoyer, dans les moindre recoins, la poussière.

je devrais peut-être tester au toucher la différence de température après un démarrage entre les deux powerbook, l'écart de température ne devrait pas être bien différent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2013)

Superparati a dit:


> Je soulignerai que l'ancien propriétaire avant que je ne l'achète était un bon fumeur.
> Nous connaissons tous les dégâts de la fumée et du goudrons sur le matériel informatique. Ton approche est intéressante.



J'ai récupéré nombre de matériels provenant de "bons fumeurs", dont deux portables et un Mac Mini, je n'ai pas constaté que l'encrassement "interne" était plus important que sur d'autres machines (par contre, à l'extérieur  )


----------



## Superparati (19 Octobre 2013)

Il s'agit peut-être d'une coïncidence .
Je m'occupe des deux portable rapidement


----------

